# ENCO Lathe Model No. 110-0818 benchtop bench size. Works great - $1,000 (orange, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Nov 22, 2020)

ENCO Lathe Model No. 110-0818 benchtop bench size. Works great -...
					

ENCO Lathe Model No. 110-0818 benchtop bench size. Works great. Has a weird plug but I was able to test it and it works great. Machining wood turing tool. You will need to bring your own plug...



					orangecounty.craigslist.org


----------

